# Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württemberg
 Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare
​*
Im November 2015 fand in Linkenheim (Baden-Württemberg) ein "politischer Fischereitag" statt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196). 
Dort waren Vertreter von 6 Parteien anwesend und äußerten sich zu angelpolitischen Themen.

Alle anwesenden Politiker sprachen sich auf dem Fischereitag klar gegen das in Baden-Württemberg verordnete Nachtangelverbot aus. 
Ich nahm diese Äußerungen zum Anlass und habe vor der jetzigen Landtagswahl in Baden-Württemberg die Parteizentralen angeschrieben um Ihnen nochmal wegen des Nachtangelverbotes auf den Zahn zu fühlen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149

Dabei fragte ich sowohl, ob die Äußerungen in Linkenheim jeweils nur die Aussage eines Parteienvertreters in Linkenheim waren, oder ob das auch die Meinung der Partei sei.

Wie auch, ob sich die Partei nun auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots in Baden-Württemberg einsetzen werde.

Erfreulicherweise haben alle Parteien geantwortet. 
Nachfolgend nehme ich nun die Antworten der Parteien unter die Lupe und versuche sowohl den "Politsprech" in normales Deutsch zu übersetzen, als auch die Antworten zu kommentieren.

*Meine grundsätzliche persönliche Einschätzung:*
Auch ohne ein Nachtangelverbot in Gesetz oder Verordnung kann jeder Bewirtschafter/Verein an seinem Gewässer ein Nachtangelverbot verfügen. 

Somit kann auch ohne das jetzige pauschale Nachtangelverbot an jedem wirklich schützenswerten Gewässer ein Nachtangelverbot erlassen werden (was einschliessen MUSS, dass sich da auch kein anderer Bürger nachts aufhalten darf).

Somit ist ein solches Nachtangelverbot per Verordnung, wie jetzt geltend, sowohl faktisch absurd (solange nur Angler ausgesperrt wurden und andere Bürger nachts an die Gewässer dürfen) wie auch rein verbotsorientiert und damit menschen/bürgerfeindlich.

Es ist überzogen, unangemessen und wirkungslos, solange es nur Angler betrifft. Und damit wohl auch letztlich für Verbände rechtlich angreifbar, da alle Gesetze und Verordnungen verhältnismäßig sein müssen. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Antwort die GRÜNEN:* (03.02.2016)
Frage:_ War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei? _

*Antwort: 
Es  handelte  sich  um  eine  persönliche  Aussage  der  Kandidatin.  Frau  Schwarz  konnte  das Anliegen  und  die  Verärgerung  der  Angler  und  Anglerinnen  nachvollziehen,  wenn  diese  an siedlungsnahen  Baggerseen  morgens  die  Abfälle  der  nächtlichen  Gäste  vorfinden  und  aufsammeln müssen.  
Wir  betonen:  
Eine  intakte  Natur  ist  auch  Basis  der  Angelfischerei.  Angler,  die  sich  um  die Gewässerreinhaltung,  Müllentsorgung  etc.  und  somit  um  Naturschutzziele  kümmern,  sind Naturschützer. 
Sie kommen damit den im Landesfischereigesetz festgelegten Verpflichtungen zur Hege und Pflege von Gewässern und Ufern mit großem persönlichem und finanziellem Einsatz nach. *

Frage: _Wird sich ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen? _

Antwort: *Die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots lehnen wir ab. 

Das Verbot ist dadurch begründet, dass Tierarten am Gewässer nachts nicht den damit einhergehenden Störungen ausgesetzt sein sollen. Bei Wegfall  des  nächtlichen  Angelverbots  würden  Beunruhigungen  der  heimischen  Fauna  zunehmen. 
Gewässerrandzonen bieten u.a. zahlreichen Vogelarten Schlaf- und Rastplätze, dies ausdrücklich nicht nur  zur  Brutzeit.  Der  zulässige  Angeltag  ist  zudem  unseres  Erachtens  im  Sommer  mit  bis  zu  16/18 Stunden  ausreichend  bemessen.  
Bei  Nacht  ist  zudem  die  Einhaltung  sachgemäßen  Fischfangs hinsichtlich Drill, Anlandung und Tötung erschwert und somit tierschutzfachlich kritisch zu bewerten. 
Dies gilt insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, dass Fische schmerz- und leidensfähige Wirbeltiere sind. 
*

*Auf Deutsch:*
Die Grünen sehen zwar ein, dass die nächtlichen Partygäste an den Baggerseen den Müll liegen lassen, den dann die Angler entsorgen müssen. 
Verboten werden sollen dann aber nicht die nächtlichen Partys, sondern die aufräumenden Angler sollen gefälligst nachts nicht am Wasser sein.

Wer wie die Grünen behauptet, dass der Angeltag mit 16/18 Stunden ausreichend bemessen sei, der kennt entweder keine Jahreszeiten (es gibt auch Winter) oder ihm ist es komplett egal, dass es auch eine arbeitende Bevölkerung gibt, die so im Winter praktisch nur noch am Wochenende angeln kann.

Dass es gerade fürs Nachtangeln Stirnlampen etc. gibt, welche den fachlich korrekten Umgang mit Fischen ja in anderen Bundesländern auch ermöglichen, dieses Licht könnte selbst Grünen aufgehen.

Und dass Fische schmerz- und leidensfähige Wirbeltiere seien, haben die Grünen vielleicht von PETA abgeschrieben - die Wissenschaft ist sich da aber keineswegs einig.

*Fazit und Kommentar:*
_
Die Absurdität und Menschenfeindlichkeit des Nachtangelverbotes wurde NICHT erkannt.

Die Grünen als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie machen hier einmal mehr klar, dass Menschen und deren Bedürfnisse bei ihnen immer mit Verboten gekontert werden und sie in keinster Weise auch nur annähernd bereit sind, Argumente anzuerkennen. 

Die Grünen sind in meinen Augen für Angler aus rein angelpolitischen Aspekten so nicht wählbar_

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antwort SPD* (16.02.)

*
Es gibt kein pauschales Nachtangelverbot im Land. 

Ebenso ist eine pauschale Erlaubnis des Angelns zur Nachtzeit ökologisch für uns nicht angezeigt. 

Wir werden als SPD jedoch prüfen, welche Erweiterungen des Angelns nach und vor Sonnenuntergang möglich sind. 
Ein Versuch, die Möglichkeiten des Angelns nach und vor Sonnenaufgang zu erweitern, scheiterte in der jetzigen Legislaturperiode an unserem grünen Koalitionspartner.“
David Wember
SPD Landesverband Baden-Württemberg*

*Auf Deutsch:*
Die SPD behauptet also, es gäbe kein pauschales Nachtangelverbot. Die selbsternannte "Partei der Arbeitnehmer, des kleinen Mannes" begreift also weder die Fischereiverordnung, noch dass Arbeitnehmer im Winter so praktisch nur am Wochenende angeln können.

Wenn sie schreiben, dass eine pauschale Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes (das es ja angeblich eh nicht gibt) "ökologisch nicht angezeigt wäre", bedeutet das, dass die SPD Angler also ökologisch für zu gefährlich hält, um sie nachts angeln zu lassen.

Dass sie die Schuld daran, dass Verbesserungen verhindert worden wären, nach 5 Jahren Regierung alleine dem Koalitionspartner Grüne geben, das zeigt nur, dass sich die SPD nicht durchsetzen kann.

*Fazit und Kommentar:*
_Die Absurdität und Menschenfeindlichkeit des Nachtangelverbotes wurde NICHT erkannt.

Wir hatten der SPD-Fraktion für ihre damaligen, anglerfreundlichen Aussagen vor der letzten Landtagswahl den Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis verliehen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519).

Leider zeigt die SPD nun nach 5 Jahren Koalition mit den anglerfeindlichen Grünen auch ihr wahres, verbotsorientiertes und anglerfeindliches Gesicht (inzwischen zu viele Körner in den Mahlzeiten, statt denkförderndes tierisches Eiweiss?).

Keine Rede ist mehr davon, wie im damaligen Video (ab Minute 15.30) Nils Schmid behauptete, es sei nicht einzusehen, dass nur Angler ausgesperrt werden würden, sondern wenn, müsse man in schutzwürdigen Gebieten dann ALLEN Bürgern das betreten (nachts) verbieten, und nicht nur Angler aussperren.

Die SPD ist in meinen Augen für Angler aus rein angelpolitischen Aspekten so nicht wählbar_
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Antwort DIE LINKE* (13.01.2016)

Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,


vielen Dank, dass Sie uns die Möglichkeit geben auf Ihre Frage zu antworten.


Namens unseres Landesverbandes beantworte ich Ihnen ihre Fragen wie folgt:

_War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei?_
*DIE LINKE spricht sich für ein Ende des Nachtangelverbotes aus. Bietet das Nachtangeln im Verein doch die Möglichkeit, gerade junge Leute in das aktive Vereinsleben zu integrieren. Die tierschutzkonforme Entnahme der Fische muss sowohl in der Dämmerung als auch bei Dunkelheit unbedingt gewährleistet sein.*

_Wird sich ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen?_
*Ja.*

*Auf Deutsch:
*
Auch die Linke kann sich den Hinweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz nicht sparen, obwohl Angler entsprechend ausgebildet sind.

Ansonsten nehmen sie ihre Verantwortung gegenüber dem "kleinen Mann" deutlich ernster als die SPD und sprechen sich klar für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes aus.

*Fazit und Kommentar:*
_Die Absurdität und Menschenfeindlichkeit des Nachtangelverbotes wurde erkannt.

Grundsätzlich auch für Angler aus rein angelpolitischen Aspekten wählbar_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Antwort FDP* (13.01.2016)

*Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,   

haben Sie herzlichen Dank für Ihre fischereipolitischen Fragen zur Landtagswahl 2016. Das Wahlprogramm, das der Landesparteitag der Freien Demokraten am 13. Juni 2015 in Balingen beschlossen hat, geht auf alle von Ihnen genannten Stichworte entschieden ein. Ich verweise dazu auf das Kapitel 2.9 „Schützen durch Nützen“ auf den Seiten 52 und 53. Dort heißt es unter anderem:  

„Wir werden: 

• ein wirksames Kormoran- und Bibermanagement ermöglichen 

sowie einen Ausgleichsfonds für Biberschäden einrichten, 

• das Fischereirecht mit Blick auf das überholte Nachtangelverbot 

und das zu hohe Mindestalter für den Jugendfischereischein 

modernisieren sowie die Zuständigkeiten für das Fischereiwesen 

im Ministerium wieder in die Landwirtschaftsabteilung 

zurückführen.“   

Das vollständige Wahlprogramm finden Sie unter folgendem Link: https://www.fdp-bw.de/docs/FDPBW_LW_Programm_2016_druckversion.pdf*

*Auf Deutsch:*
Die FDP hat sich mit dem Thema insgesamt beschäftigt. Die Aussagen sind klar, eindeutig und pro Angler und Angeln. 

*Kommentar und Fazit:*
_Die Absurdität und Menschenfeindlichkeit des Nachtangelverbotes wurde erkannt.

Grundsätzlich auch für Angler aus rein angelpolitischen Aspekten wählbar_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Antwort CDU,* (05.02. 2016)

Guido Wolf MdL
*Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*

*Auf Deutsch:*
Die CDU verspricht hier in einfachen und klaren Worten die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes.

Da Koalitionen der CDU mit anglerfeindlicheren Parteien (Grüne, SPD) wahrscheinlich sind, habe ich nachgefragt, wie sich die CDU dann positionieren wird:



> Sehr geehrte Frau Schmid,
> sehr geehrter Herr Wolf,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


Es kam keine Antwort mehr zu dieser Nachfrage.

*Kommentar und Fazit:*
_Die Absurdität und Menschenfeindlichkeit des Nachtangelverbotes wurde erkannt.

Grundsätzlich ist die Aussage der CDU klar - Abschaffen des Nachtangelverbotes.

Da aber leider keine klare Antwort auf unsere Nachfrage kam, kann ich nicht grundsätzlich empfehlen, als Angler aus rein angelpolitischen Aspekten die CDU zu wählen, da damit nicht eindeutig klar ist, wie sich die CDU in einer Koalition verhalten würde. _


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antwort AfD* (13.02. 2016)

Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,

vielen Dank, daß Sie den Parteien die Möglichkeit geben, sich zu Fragen und Problemen der Angelfischerei zu äußern, hier insbesondere zum Thema Nachtangelverbot.

zu Ihren beiden Fragen:
_War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung Ihrer Partei?
_
*Die AfD hat gerade ihren dritten Gründungstag gefeiert, ist also eine noch sehr junge Partei. Sie stellt   an sich selbst den Anspruch, eine Bürgerbewegung zu sein. 
Dementsprechend wurden im Mai 2014 die Leitlinien der gesamten Partei und im September 2015 das Landtagswahlprogramm der AfD B.-W. jeweils in einem basisdemokratischen Prozess erarbeitet, in dem den Mitgliedern zunächst ganz viele Thesen zur On-Line-Abstimmung vorgeschlagen wurden und dann nur die, die für die deutliche Mehrheit wichtig genug waren durch Abstimmung auf einem speziellen Parteitag dann auch in das jeweilige Programm übernommen wurden. 
Thesen zur Fischerei standen damals nicht zur Auswahl, lassen sich aber von den mit großer Mehrheit angenommenen Leitlinien zum Artenschutz und zum Naturschutz und von der Präambel unseres Landtagswahlprogramms B.-W. ableiten. 
Dementsprechend hat Dr. Schmidt mit seinen Aussagen im Rahmen des Politischen Fischereitags in Linkenheim die AfD-Parteilinie vertreten.*

_Wird sich Ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen?_

*Insbesondere das Nachtangelverbot, das es nur noch in B.-W. und im Saarland gibt, und das zu hohe Mindestalter beim Jugendfischereischein sind Beispiele für die vielen überflüssigen und unsinnigen Vorschriften, deren Abschaffung wir in unserem Landtagswahlprogramm unter der Rubrik „Bürokratieabbau endlich angehen – weniger Vorschriften und mehr Freiraum“ fordern. 
Auch in den Leitlinien der Bundes-AfD setzen wir uns für mehr Freiheit und Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Bürger ein, und stellen uns gegen die überbordende und überbürokratisierte Bevormundung der Bürger. Demensprechend werden wir uns in der kommenden Legislaturperiode sowohl für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots, als auch die Herabsetzung des Mindestalters beim Jugendfischereischein einsetzen.

Die AfD Baden-Württemberg setzt sich ebenso für die Rücknahme der Novellierung des Jagdrechts und gegen die Entmündigung der Jäger ein, siehe Landtagswahlprogramm Kapitel 11 "Für ein gutes und langes Leben im ländlichen Raum". 
Daher gehen wir davon aus, dass auch ein entsprechender Passus zur Fischerei in unser Landtagsprogramm aufgenommen werden wird. 

Im Ressort Landwirtschaft allgemein setzen wir uns für die Zurückdrängung der Bürokratie ein (Landtagswahlprogramm Seite 54). 
Die Angelfischerei ist gegenwärtig dem Ressort Forstwirtschaft 
unterstellt. Wir werden uns dafür einsetzen, dass die Angelfischerei in Zukunft rechtlich der Landwirtschaft unterstellt wird. *

Weiterführende Links:
Das Landtagswahlprogramm als PDF zur Sofortansicht: http://afd-bw.de/wahlprogramm/
zum Herunterladen: in der Werkzeugleiste oben "Dokument speichern" drücken

Das Landtagswahlprogramm existiert auch als Hörbuch: http://afd-bw.de/
Link "Hörbuch.mp3": Linke Maustaste -> sofort anhören, und zum Download: 
Rechte Maustaste -> "Ziel speichern unter . . . . "

Autoren dieser Antworten sind:
Dipl.-Phys. Dr. Paul Schmidt, Vertreter der AfD beim "Politischen Fischereitag" am 06.11.2015
Dipl.-Ing.(FH) Andreas Friedrich, kooptiertes Vorstandsmitglied des AfD-Keisverbands Karlsruhe-Land


*Auf Deutsch:*
Die AFD gab zu, sich erst mit dem Thema auseinander setzen zu müssen und hat dies dann aber auch augenscheinlich getan. Keine Antwort einer anderen Partei war ausführlicher.

*Kommentar und Fazit:*
_Die Absurdität und Menschenfeindlichkeit des Nachtangelverbotes wurde erkannt.

Grundsätzlich wäre die AfD also für Angler aus rein angelpolitischen Aspekten heraus wählbar_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Mulich (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Danke für die Info. 
Somit wird mein Kreuzchen am richtigen Fleck gemacht.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Immer wieder interessant!

Kann man der SPD eigentlich den Preis wieder entziehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Das machen wir, klar..
Angler verarschen geht gar net..
Bin grade am formulieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Ehrenpreis entzogen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4484664#post4484664


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Wählt man als Angler mit gesundem Menschenverstand, dann bleibt rein theoretisch nur eine Partei übrig. Welche? Das muss dann jeder für sich selbst überlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Hier gehts ja nur um angelpolitische Aspekte - sonstige politische Ansichten muss und soll jeder mit sich selber ausmachen bzw. in dafür vorgesehen Foren diskutieren.

Hier bei uns nur Angelpolitik, keine allgemeine....

Nur nochmal zum erinnern ;-)

Danke

*Rein angelpolitisch* gesehen, nach den Antworten auf unseren Wahlprüfstein (siehe oben), kann man das wohl am ehesten so für die Landtagswahl in Baden-Württemberg festhalten:

Angelpolitisch nicht wählbar:
Grüne
SPD

Angelpolitisch eingeschränkt wählbar:
CDU

Angelpolitisch wählbar:
Linke
FDP
AfD


----------



## rippi (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Thomas, ich finde es hervorragend das du dich so engagierst und angelpolitisch wichtige Informationen einholst und sie hier präsentierst.
 Aber bitte nenne das Nachtangelverbot nicht menschenfeindlich, so was ist doch der reinste Zynismus in Bezug auf wirkliche Misanthropie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Doch, ich nenne das Nachtangelverbot menschen- und bürgerfeindlich und habe auch dargestellt und erklärt, warum.

Musst Du weder begreifen noch teilen - aber ich werde das aus genannten Gründen weiterhin so nennen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Danke, Thomas für ein "Stückchen mehr Licht" im sonst nahezu undurchschaubaren Partei- bzw Wahldschungel heutzutage!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Ist ja mein Job - immer gerne..
Danke für Anerkennung!
;-))))


----------



## zanderzone (29. Februar 2016)

Interessant!


----------



## Mitschman (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Danke für das Abfragen und Herausarbeiten der Standpunkte der verschiedenen Parteien.

Trotzdem hielte ich es für ziemlich "beschränkt", die Wahlentscheidung lediglich an dieser einen Frage festzumachen.

Grüße von Mitschman


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Logo wär das beschränkt, das sehe ich genauso und habe oft genug darauf hingewiesen, dass es bei uns eben nur um angelpolitische Aspekte geht!!

Ich sehe das genauso!

Da das hier ein Medium für Angler ist, stellen wir aber natürlich auch Fragen zum Thema Angeln.

Für andere Fragen sind andere Medien mit anderen Themen/Zielgruppen zuständig.

Dennoch kann man grundsätzlich am Verhalten und den Antworten zumindest im Ansatz erkennen, wie unterschiedlich ernst die einzelnen Parteien Themen, Bürger und Anfragen der Presse nehmen und mit welcher Kompetenz sie antworten.

Diese Beurteilung ist dann wiederum jedem selber überlassen..

Die Beurteilung in Sachen Angeln/Nachtangelverbot wird aber sicher jeder Angler nachvollziehen können..


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *...Rein angelpolitisch* gesehen...



*Aber auch wirklich NUR rein angelpolitisch!

*...der Rest ist Alltags-Politik und hat hier nichts zu suchen!!!*
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Eben..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Deine Anfrage zeigt deutlich auf, das Angler politisch gar nicht mehr wahr genommen werden.

Pro Angler setzen sich nur "Aussenseiterparteien" ein, die nicht wirklich gefährdet sind, politische Verantwortung zu übernehmen.

Das ist auch eine Folge der brillianten Verbandsarbeit. 

Absurd, Millionen Deutscher haben eine Affiinität zum Angeln und keiner ist in der Lage, das den Politikern bewusst zu machen.

Hier schließt sich der Kreis zu unserem Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hier schließt sich der Kreis zu unserem Verband.


Bitte Plural - die meisten Landesverbände (bekannte (wenige), aber lobenswerte Ausnahmen) sind auch Vollversager in Sachen Lobbyarbeit für Angeln und Angler...

Und natürlich ist das mit ein Grund, warum Parteien Angler und das Angeln nicht ernst nehmen.

Die wollen lieber mit wenigen Verbandlern zu tun haben, als mit vielen Bürgern..

Da die Verbände (eigentlich) die Interessen bündeln sollten...

Dennoch muss man auch bei Parteien trotzdem bei klaren Fragen klares Erkennen und klare, eindeutige Antworten erwarten können.

Wenn man aber als Partei statt auf Menschen und Bürger nur auf Organisationen hört oder hören will, dann kommt halt sowas menschen- und bürgerfeindliches wie ein Nachtangelverbot per Verordnung heraus..


----------



## kati48268 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Das größere Problem ist, dass solche Aussagen nichts wert sind; das sind die Grünen wahrscheinlich die einzig stabile Bank, da sie dauerhaft Anglerfeindlich bleiben.

Die SPD opfert Aussagen dem Koalitionspartner, die CDU hält sich dies offen und der Rest wird auch kein Problem damit haben, Standpunkte in Koaltionsdeals für Entgegenkommen in anderen Punkten zu kippen.

Halbwegs OT: Das ist das große Demokratieproblem, wo  'stabile' Regierungsmehrheiten angeblich wichtiger sind als die Idee des Parlamentarismus.

Trotzdem ist es natürlich hochinteressant zu lesen, was Parteien dazu sagen und es ist wichtig, dass nachgehakt wird.
Das wäre auch eigentlich der Job der Verbände, den Thomas hier macht.
Abgesehen davon, dass sie ihren Hauptjob, dafür zu sorgen, dass Politik Anglerinteressen auf dem Schirm hat, auch größtenteils nicht erledigen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass sie ihren Hauptjob, dafür zu sorgen, dass Politik Anglerinteressen auf dem Schirm hat, auch größtenteils nicht erledigen.



Eben,zum "über den Tisch ziehen" gehören bekanntlich immer zwei.

Entscheidungen/Meinungen der Politik sind die eine Seite der Medaille.Aber die fallen ja nicht ad hoc vom Himmel, sondern beruhen i.d.R. auf langjähriger und intensiver Lobbytätigkeit der verschiedensten Interessen-
gruppierungen.Klappern gehört zum Handwerk.

Die andere Seite wären untätige bzw.in der Sache absolut kontraproduktiv agierende Interessenvertretungen.Und da haben wir mit dem Großteil der dt.Angelverbandswelt schlicht eine Marketing-wie Lobbytechnische Niete gezogen(gewählt).

Man lässt sich Angelpolitisch nicht nur sang-und klanglos über den Tisch ziehen,nein..man hilft sogar noch aktiv und tatkräftig mit weitere Einschränkungen zu befürworten oder bestehende zu beizubehalten.

Einen Fleischer,welcher dem Kunden vegetarische Schnitzel andrehen möchte,würde man im Wiederholungsfall fragen,ob im Oberstübchen noch alles i.O.sei.

Die dt.Angelfischerwelt dagegen, schluckt nahezu jeden ihr vorgesetzten Dreck.Muss man nicht verstehen.Ok,das dumme Schafe ihre Metzger selbst wählen, ist ja auch Demokratie.Wenn auch zum abgewöhnen.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eben,zum "über den Tisch ziehen" gehören bekanntlich immer zwei.
> 
> Es ist so!!
> " Die Kunst die Sie (Verb.) beherrschen, ist die beim übern Tisch ziehen entstehende Reibungswärme als Nestwärme rüber zu bringen! "#q
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Das darfste dann aber auch vielleicht nachts -  oder meinste, dass da auch SPD und Grüne gegen "Nachtnutzung gewalttätiger und verrohender Drillmaschinen" sind?

Vielleicht auch wg. Tierschutzgründen, weil das Bremsenkreischen nachts nen Kanari stören könnte oder die Hausratte?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Jein..ohne möglichst liberal eingestellte Interessenvertretungen der Angler wird das nix.

Siehe B-W Nachtangelverbot.
Bei der damaligen Verbandsseitigen (!)
PRO Argumentation,bedarf es dann keiner kleinkarierten Politiker,um sich ungläubig an den Kopf fassen zu dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Bei der FDP steht nun der Kampf gegen Nachtangelverbot und das zu hohe Mindestalter für Kinder beim Angeln offiziell aufm Programm:
http://fdp-bw.de/landtagswahl2016/jagd/

Zwar "nur" unter dem Punkt "Jagd", aber immerhin...

Bei den anderen Parteien habe ich nix zu Anglern gefunden beim durchforsten - sollte ich was übersehen haben, bitte posten, damit es nicht untergeht!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (2. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

*Soviel ich weiß, haben die* in ihren Reihen *ja auch eine* kompete*n*te Fachkraft und Nicht-Anglerin *sitzen*:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

ist ja die Landes- nicht die Bundes-FDP.....
Du weisst doch:
Je weiter nach oben, desto geringer...................................................
;-)))


----------



## Stralsund (2. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Na klingt doch ganz gut, was die FDP angelpolitisch vorhat.
Aber einen Ehrenpreis dann bitte erst, nachdem es umgesetzt worden ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

hab gelernt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Heute abend entscheiden die Gremien der CDU, ob sie nach den Sondierungen nun Koalitionsverhandlungen mit den Grünen aufnehmen.

Mail an die CDU liegt schon parat zum abschicken, falls es wirklich dann nun dazu kommen sollte ..

Die verbotsorientierten und anglerfeindlichen Grünen anzuschreiben, lohnt sich ja nicht..
Dazu braucht man nur deren Antwort auf den Wahlprüfstein lesen.


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

War nicht bereits frohlockt worden bzw wäre nicht die Kombo Grün/Schwarz der anglerische Supergau in BaWü?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



Deep Down schrieb:


> War nicht bereits frohlockt worden bzw wäre nicht die Kombo Grün/Schwarz der anglerische Supergau in BaWü?



Ich befürchte ja....

Mit dem in alte anglerfeindliche Zeiten zurück kippenden und in den DAFV zurück wollenden LFV-BW mit einem Politiker (von Eyb, CDU) als gewünschtem neuen Präsi sehe bzw. sage ich weiteren Niedergang des Angeln in B-W voraus.

Dann wird sich sicher auch die Entwicklung gültiger Fischereischeine in B-W weiter so nach unten fortsetzen (in anderen Ländern nimmt diese Zahl zu) wie aktuell durch inkompetente Verbände und anglerfeindliche Regierungen in B-W:
Alleine 2013 auf 2014 von 179.288 auf 157.949

Aber ich will die Gelegenheit nicht verpassen, der CDU ihr Wahlversprechen nochmal kräftig unter die Nase zu reiben...


----------



## Laichzeit (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ja....
> 
> Mit dem in alte anglerfeindliche Zeiten zurück kippenden und in den DAFV zurück wollenden LFV-BW mit einem Politiker (von Eyb, CDU) als gewünschtem neuen Präsi sehe bzw. sage ich weiteren Niedergang des Angeln in B-W voraus.



Wenns der LFV verbockt, schmeiß ich denen mein ganzen Krempel in die Geschäftsstelle.
Zur Rückkehr in den DAFV, da hoffe ich auf Vernunft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenns der LFV verbockt, schmeiß ich denen mein ganzen Krempel in die Geschäftsstelle.
> Zur Rückkehr in den DAFV, da hoffe ich auf Vernunft.


Vernunft?
Beim LFV BW?
Oder überhaupt bei einem Verband, der den DAFV unterstützt?????

Der war echt gut ;-)))))))

Schliesst sich doch aus....


----------



## Laichzeit (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vernunft?
> Beim LFV?
> Der war echt gut ;-)))))))



Einige Aktionen letztes Jahr ließen hoffen.
Für mich ist alles über 30% Zustimmung Hochverrat an der restlichen Anglerschaft.
Alles über 50% ist anglerischer Freitod und das einzig Gute daran: Je mehr Zustimmung, desto mehr Richtige trifft es am Ende auch.

Wie aktuell die Stimmung ist, weiß ich überhaupt nicht, so aus dem Bauch sag ich, dass es knapp reicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenns der LFV verbockt, schmeiß ich denen mein ganzen Krempel in die Geschäftsstelle.
> Zur Rückkehr in den DAFV, da hoffe ich auf Vernunft.



Alleine der bloße Gedanke an eine Rückkehr in diese Geld verbrennende Gurkentruppe, entbehrt jeder Vernunft !

Kopf hoch..die umliegenden BL, gewähren Sportkollegen aus dem Verschärfungsbedrohten Angel Gulag B -W bestimmt Asyl zur
Hobbyausübung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wie aktuell die Stimmung ist, weiß ich überhaupt nicht, so aus dem Bauch sag ich, dass es knapp reicht.


Das wird nicht mal annähernd knapp, da würd ich wetten....

Es entscheiden ja keine Angler, sondern Delegierte und Funktionäre aus Vereinen und Gliederungen des LFV (warum gibts für die eigentlich keine Pflicht zu Mindestangelstunden pro Jahr, damit die wenigstens annähernd überhaupt wissen können, worüber die entscheiden?)


----------



## Laichzeit (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Alleine der bloße Gedanke an eine Rückkehr in diese Geld verbrennende Gurkentruppe, entbehrt jeder Vernunft !
> 
> Kopf hoch..die umliegenden BL, gewähren Sportkollegen aus dem Verschärfungsbedrohten Angel Gulag B -W bestimmt Asyl zur
> Hobbyausübung.



Wenn ich manchen Leuten erzähl, dass ich 30 bis 120km Anfahrt zum Angeln hab, lachen die mich aus.
Schlimmer sollte es echt nicht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare zum Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württem*

Es wird schlimmer, es wird - das verdanken wir dem LFV-BW und den Grünen und den jeweiligen Juniorpartnern der Grünen, die alle Angler und das Angeln verraten haben.


----------

